# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  format σε laptop hp

## jakektm

θελω να κανω φορματ ενα λαπτοπ ccq60-240ev HP . βρηκα μονο την επιλογη για δημιουργια δισκου επαναφορασ συσητματοσ. το δημιουργησα, εκανα την επαναφορα αλλα ολα ειναι οπως πριν . θελω δηλαδη να διαγραφουν τα παντα. αλλα δεν ξερω πως.

----------


## jimaras1979

παρε ενα cd με λειτουργικο συστημα βαλτο μεσα κανε boot απο το cd και ακολουθησε την διαδικασια

----------


## xrhstos1978

Μολης το αναψεις πατα F12

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά τα CD της ΗΡ δεν τα έχεις που σου επαναφέρουν το pc?

----------


## jakektm

> Βασικά τα CD της ΗΡ δεν τα έχεις που σου επαναφέρουν το pc?




δεν ειχε cd , ειχε μονο ενα χαρτι το οποιο σου δινει οδηγιες πως να δημιουργησεις το cd επαναφορας..

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΡΕ παιδια με F12 κανει boot απο το κρυφο PARTITION

----------


## dal_kos

Παραθέτω παρακάτω την απάντηση της HP που μου ήρθε πριν μερικές μέρες για το πως μπορώ να φέρω το σύστημα στην αρχική του κατάσταση. Έχω άλλο λάπτοπ της HP (dv5-1030ev) αλλά ίσως είναι ίδια τα βήματα.




> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι για μπορέσει ο φορητός υπολογιστής σας να λειτουργήσει κανονικά, θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσετε τα  παρακάτω βήματα:
> 
> *1.*Δημιουργήστε αντίγραφα ασφαλείας (backup) των δεδομένων σας.
> *2.*Κάντε επανεκκίνηση  στον Η/Υ.
> *3.*Κατά την επανεκκίνηση και κατά την εμφάνιση του λογοτύπου της Hewlett Packard, πατήστε επανειλημμένα το *F8.*
> *4.*Θα ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία επιλογής του τρόπου εκκίνησης.
> *5.*Επιλέξτε *Ασφαλή Λειτουργία* (*Safe* *Mode*) 
> *6.*Περιμένετε να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία και εάν λειτουργήσει κανονικά κάντε μια επανεκκίνηση στον υπολογιστή.
> *7.*Εάν δεν ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία πραγματοποιήστε επανεκκίνηση και μόλις εμφανιστεί το HP INVENT στην οθόνη πατάτε διαδοχικά το *F11.*
> ...

----------


## Leonardo

Γεια σου Jake! Πρωτα απο ολα θα μπεις και θα βρεις ολους τους οδηγους για  το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο μετα θα ανοιξεις το προγραμμα nLite και θα δημιουργησεις το ISO CD των WINDOWS. Θα κανεις boot και θα ξεκινησει η διαδικασια εγκαταστασης των WINDOWS XP. Αν θελεις να ξαναπερασεις τα VISTA τοτε θα κανεις ενα απλο Boot, αν καταλαβα καλα απο την γενικη ερωτηση σου..

----------


## jakektm

τελικα με το f11 εγινε η δουλεια

----------


## xrhstos1978

Ναι το μπερδεψα, σορυ, f11 ειναι και ειπα 12

----------


## akir

μμμμ....

πρέπει να έχει μαζεψει τους Drivers πρώτα και μένα να κάνεις βουτιά στο laptop!!!!

.............αλλιώς θα ριξεις πολλα  :Cursing:   :Cursing:  .....

----------


## kostbo

Δεν γνωρίζω τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει το λαπτοπ σου,αλλά αν έχεις Windows 7 θα σου βρεί όλους τους drivers.Το έχω κάνει στο δικό μου.εναλλακτική επιλογή είναι να πας στο σαιτ της εταιρείας και να βρεις τους οδηγούς για το λογισμικό που θες.έτσι και αλλιώς τα cd επαναφοράς είναι όλο άχρηστα πράγματα εκτός απο τους οδηγούς

----------


## mankaragian

Παδιά έχω 1 ερώτηση και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια..
Έχω το laptop της HP μοντέλο Pavilion dv5 1030ev..
Θέλω να κάνω format μόνο που έχω σβήσει το recovery disk(D)..
Αλλά έχω αυθεντικά τα windows 7..υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα..?
Πως θα κάνω format τώρα???

----------


## macpan

καλημερα
εχω ενα λαπτοπ hp pavilion dv6..................και θελω να το κανω format γιατι πλεον κολλαει αρκετα και εχει γινει πολυ αργο.....εχω δημιουργησει ενα recovery cd λιγο καιρο απο οταν το πηρα(2 χρονια πριν).........μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε να το κανω φορματ μονος μου(λογο και περιοχης που μενω)???????ειναι ευκολο????ευχαριστω

----------


## jakektm

βαλε το cd1 , κανε επανεκινηση, θα σε ρωτησει να ξεκινησει απο το cd, πατας οκ

μετα θα σε ρωτησει 'επαναφορα microsoft'' πατας οχι, μετα θα σε ρωτησει ''επαναφορα με cd'' εκει πατας ναι

----------


## macpan

> βαλε το cd1 , κανε επανεκινηση, θα σε ρωτησει να ξεκινησει απο το cd, πατας οκ
> 
> μετα θα σε ρωτησει 'επαναφορα microsoft'' πατας οχι, μετα θα σε ρωτησει ''επαναφορα με cd'' εκει πατας ναι





δυστυχως δεν μου εβγαλε κατι απο αυτα που αναφερεις.....μηπωσ πρεπει να πατησω κατι στην εκκινηση του....π.χ.f11????????

----------


## vasilllis

κανε επαννεκινηση και πατα f2 ή φ8 να μπεις στο bios. Εκει δες στα boot order να εχει και το dvd rom.Πρωτο.
Οτι και να αλλαξεις με προσοχη και σημειωσε το σε ενα χαρτι.Εχει αρκετες συσκευες για Boot και πρεπει να βαλεις πρωτο το cd meta τον σκληρο και ουτω καθεξης.,

----------

